# What Kind of Yarn is This & What to Knit With it?



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me this ball of yarn that looks like loops. It had no label on it. Does anyone know what it is and what to knit with it.
Thanks for looking and helping.
Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know what kind of yarn it is, but it would make a really cool funky scarf!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

flamingo said:


> I don't know what kind of yarn it is, but it would make a really cool funky scarf!


Thanks Flamingo. I had the same thought but wasn't sure had to knit with it.
Thanks for helping.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


Ha, ha Jalsh...might have to do something like that. Wonder could it be for "arm knitting?" Just a thought.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd use big needles and cast on like 5 or 7 stitches and knit 'till it's gone. I love boucle yarn like that.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

flamingo said:


> I'd use big needles and cast on like 5 or 7 stitches and knit 'till it's gone. I love boucle yarn like that.[/quote
> That's a thought. I guess you would just knit into each loop as there is no other yarn.
> 
> :idea:


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

There's the thread that loops are attached to that I'd knit.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

flamingo said:


> There's the thread that loops are attached to that I'd knit.


Thanks again...the thread is very thin, but I can try that...
:idea:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that the "flowers" yarn..I saw at Walmart recently?hmmmm a scarf..I can't imagine it as anything else.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

perhaps knitting it with another thin yarn to help see the stitches and provide support if you are using the edge.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Make a scarf with it using. The pattern should be with the wool.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Sorry it was suppose to be using your hand.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Is that the "flowers" yarn..I saw at Walmart recently?hmmmm a scarf..I can't imagine it as anything else.


I'm going to look on YouTube to see if it helps.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Look up Red Heart "Boutique Swerve". It's one of those yarns where you can use one skein to make a scarf. I've used it to trim items also.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> perhaps knitting it with another thin yarn to help see the stitches and provide support if you are using the edge.


Thanks... :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

babybop said:


> Sorry it was suppose to be using your hand.


Hi again babybop...when you said using your hand..a light bulb went off. Went on YouTube, and I think it's yarn for "hand knitting." Here's what I did. Not my "cup of tea," but I believe this is what it's made for...lol..completed it in a few minutes.
:lol: :roll:


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that it's a yarn called Gazoom from Bernat.


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

The Bernat Gazoom is very like the Red Heart Boutique Swerve mentioned by 'seamer45'. Both seem to show 'funky' scarves as suggestions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pretty colors but would not know how to use it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Look up Red Heart "Boutique Swerve". It's one of those yarns where you can use one skein to make a scarf. I've used it to trim items also.


Thank you..will look it up.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Milda said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's a yarn called Gazoom from Bernat.


Hi Milda, I think you are right,
Thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Pretty colors but would not know how to use it.


Yes, I checked on YouTube, and you can "arm knit" it or also knit it on a very large needle.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone...guess this problem has been solved. Believe it's Gazoom by Bernat.
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooooh, I see fairy stuff 

Wow you are amazing! Look what you did with that yarn, beautiful.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I've used a yarn that looks like the yarn in your photo. Bought it at JoAnns but can't tell you the name. What I can tell you is that the yardage is really low, like 39 yards or there about, and that it was nerve wracking and frustrating to knit. I had intended to use it as a detachable "poodle" type shawl collar on a sweater in an exactly matching color. It was such a mess to knit that I ended up donating it to a group that was looking for things to offer to birds for their nests. I think they chopped it into pieces so the birds could pick it up and fly it to the nest.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Di u think it's the yarn called Flowers?
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/yarn-premier-yarns-starbella-flowers-yarn.html


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

It may be new to some now but is what is called loop crochet in my day (popular along with broom stick at the time). If making fabric you would merely crochet the horizontal thread and let loops create a nap. The loop crochet takes a lot of yarn since you loop the yarn over a tongue blade (swiped from your doctor) and work single crochets between loops--next row you create the loops while working the single crochets together.

Nowadays with the sash shay scarfs this would work as well and you did similar with your hand knitting. Another thing that it can be used for is border trim instead of fringe. Merely single crochet as described above to the finished fabric.

This is what I have commented several times is a good way to use Lion Brand Homespun for--make a single crochet row working around its inner thread and use the napped "yarn" you create as described before. The Homespun also makes great hairpin lace that can be used in a twisted loop form to create a firm fringe edge since you work one side of the loops to the fabric (twisting loops like cables) and then cut the other side resulting in short fringe that Homespun splits readily and makes a fuzzier fringe. Used in a lot of straw hat brims in the hippie days! Otherwise the hairpin can be used like sash shay.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


I'm with Jalsh on this one - looks like a whole heap of trouble to me!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Material like this is for trim stuff; ie, hair on a stuffed animal, trim on something that wants to be fun, flower appliques, etc. It looks too big and strong a statement for anything else.

Of course you could give it away.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Ooooh, I see fairy stuff
> 
> Wow you are amazing! Look what you did with that yarn, beautiful.


Good Morning Kathy, thank you. I thought of you right away when I saw this yarn. Looks like it would be good for the fairies. Perhaps hair...ha ha.
Edie..


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It can also be used to add interest to cuffs and collars, as well as other trim on garments or tote bags. Also, not just to stuff inside a toy, but also to make a toy animal - would be interesting "fur"


----------



## destinyarnshop (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it looks great on your chair...I'd make a pillow!


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I would finger crochet it. Make a loop, then just keep pulling loops through till all gone - like crocheting a chain - only with your fingers, not a hook. I showed my granddaughter how to do this with gazoom yarn this past summer and she loved it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Edie, I think you did the right thing by making it into a scarf, or is it an infinity scarf/ cowl? Hummm. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I've used a yarn that looks like the yarn in your photo. Bought it at JoAnns but can't tell you the name. What I can tell you is that the yardage is really low, like 39 yards or there about, and that it was nerve wracking and frustrating to knit. I had intended to use it as a detachable "poodle" type shawl collar on a sweater in an exactly matching color. It was such a mess to knit that I ended up donating it to a group that was looking for things to offer to birds for their nests. I think they chopped it into pieces so the birds could pick it up and fly it to the nest.


Thanks for writing Deborah...That's an interesting story. Will keep it in mind. I also put out bits of yarn for the birds, but haven't done it recently. Good reminder!

:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Di u think it's the yarn called Flowers?
> http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/yarn-premier-yarns-starbella-flowers-yarn.html


Thanks Eliz...I looked at the yarn called Flowers. To me, it looked very much like this one, but I don't think it's the same one. Someone suggested Gazoom Bernat, and I think that's what it is.
:-D


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

saw something the other day that had that yarn used as an edging on the item. Turned out looking like a fur collar and edging. looked real nice to me.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

disgo said:


> It may be new to some now but is what is called loop crochet in my day (popular along with broom stick at the time). If making fabric you would merely crochet the horizontal thread and let loops create a nap. The loop crochet takes a lot of yarn since you loop the yarn over a tongue blade (swiped from your doctor) and work single crochets between loops--next row you create the loops while working the single crochets together.
> 
> Nowadays with the sash shay scarfs this would work as well and you did similar with your hand knitting. Another thing that it can be used for is border trim instead of fringe. Merely single crochet as described above to the finished fabric.
> 
> This is what I have commented several times is a good way to use Lion Brand Homespun for--make a single crochet row working around its inner thread and use the napped "yarn" you create as described before. The Homespun also makes great hairpin lace that can be used in a twisted loop form to create a firm fringe edge since you work one side of the loops to the fabric (twisting loops like cables) and then cut the other side resulting in short fringe that Homespun splits readily and makes a fuzzier fringe. Used in a lot of straw hat brims in the hippie days! Otherwise the hairpin can be used like sash shay.


Hi Disgo, thank you for writing about your experience with some of the different yarns. Homespun can be a challenge, but I, too, have used it several times. Never tried it in the way you have. Interesting...thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I'm with Jalsh on this one - looks like a whole heap of trouble to me!!


Ha, ha beanscene...me too. Maybe that's why my friend gave it to me. I should give it back to her now...


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have knitted with this before, and still have several balls left. It makes great boleros and cardigans for children or adults. What I have is by Plymouth and called Slalom. If anyone is interested in it, I will post for sale again with PM.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Material like this is for trim stuff; ie, hair on a stuffed animal, trim on something that wants to be fun, flower appliques, etc. It looks too big and strong a statement for anything else.
> 
> Of course you could give it away.


Hi Tamarque...thank you for your suggestions. I think it would look nice as a flower. Ha, ha, I'm thinking of giving it back to the lady who gave it to me, now that it's "finished."


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I like it. Could it be used to make hair or a beard on a knitted or crocheted doll?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It can also be used to add interest to cuffs and collars, as well as other trim on garments or tote bags. Also, not just to stuff inside a toy, but also to make a toy animal - would be interesting "fur"


Hi Roxycatlady..thanks for writing your different ideas.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

destinyarnshop said:


> I think it looks great on your chair...I'd make a pillow!


Hi destinyarnshop...lol...that might work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OakvilleKnitter said:


> I would finger crochet it. Make a loop, then just keep pulling loops through till all gone - like crocheting a chain - only with your fingers, not a hook. I showed my granddaughter how to do this with gazoom yarn this past summer and she loved it.


Hi Oakville Knitter...yes, I went on YouTube and did finger knit it. Look back on previous page, and you'll see how it came out. Probably the same as you mentioned. My granddaughter would probably like to do this, too.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


Sometimes wish I did. I find it almost impossible to throw out yarn, even some form "op shops" which has proved unfriendly.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh Edie, I think you did the right thing by making it into a scarf, or is it an infinity scarf/ cowl? Hummm. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Pat, couldn't think of anything else to do with it. Right now, it could be a scarf, but wrapping it around it might be a cowl. Ha, ha, it was a quick "no brainer." Not like knitting lace, etc. O.K. now back to my "real" knitting!
Edie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I used this yarn to make a couple of scarves. Saw a video on U-tube that shows how to knit with your fingers. It took all of 10 minutes from start to finish. Get a lot of compliments on the scarves too. Wish I could remember the name of the video, but perhaps try searching for finger knitting?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

evesch said:


> saw something the other day that had that yarn used as an edging on the item. Turned out looking like a fur collar and edging. looked real nice to me.


Hi evesch...yes, some have suggested using it for an edging.
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

snughollow said:


> I have knitted with this before, and still have several balls left. It makes great boleros and cardigans for children or adults. What I have is by Plymouth and called Slalom. If anyone is interested in it, I will post for sale again with PM.


Hi Snughollow...yes, this looks very much like what I used, but not the same. Thanks for posting what you used. It's always nice to hear other ideas.

:-D


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Edithann. That would be lovely used as an edging on something which needs jazzing up, maybe tea towels blankets or similar, please don't throw it out!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> I like it. Could it be used to make hair or a beard on a knitted or crocheted doll?


Hi Jaevick...great idea about the hair, beard, and doll.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BiDDi said:


> Sometimes wish I did. I find it almost impossible to throw out yarn, even some form "op shops" which has proved unfriendly.


Hi Biddi...I agree.
;-)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> I used this yarn to make a couple of scarves. Saw a video on U-tube that shows how to knit with your fingers. It took all of 10 minutes from start to finish. Get a lot of compliments on the scarves too. Wish I could remember the name of the video, but perhaps try searching for finger knitting?


Hi Prairiewmn...yes, that's exactly what I did. If you go back a page or two, you will see I posted a picture of what I "finger" knitted with it. I found it on a video.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tangomaz said:


> Hi Edithann. That would be lovely used as an edging on something which needs jazzing up, maybe tea towels blankets or similar, please don't throw it out!


Hi Tangomaz, No, no, I didn't throw it out. Thanks for your suggestions. As I've told the others, since I first posted this, I looked up "finger" knitting, and made a scarf in less than 2 minutes. Look at the previous page (s) and you can see what I made. Love your avatar...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi Pat, couldn't think of anything else to do with it. Right now, it could be a scarf, but wrapping it around it might be a cowl. Ha, ha, it was a quick "no brainer." Not like knitting lace, etc. O.K. now back to my "real" knitting!
> Edie :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So what is real knitting???


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: So what is real knitting???


Ha, ha Pat...more for my charity auction. Now that the weather is better in Virginia, out to my gardens, too! Not enough time for everything, but fun!!
;-)


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know what its called, but it looks like the stuff they used a number of years back for collars and cuffs - supposed to imitate shearling lamb, if I am remembering correctly...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

It might be this yarn:

Loops&Threads Poodle Caniche Yarn

http://mrwhatis.net/poodle-caniche-yarn.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130833-1.html

http://kleas.typepad.com/kleas/2012/10/poodle-cowl.html

Might still be available at yarn stores; saw some on ebay too.

~~


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the same kind of yarn, and plan on making a scarf with it, or you could use it as a trim with another yarn,that would look cute also!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anemone hat.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


I was thinking the same thing. I would throw it out as well, or stuff it into a pillow.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I've made several scarves finger knitting them. Turn out Great and fast project! Don't throw it out!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

That might make a special area rug or bed cover for a dollhouse! My niece would love it!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

edithann said:


> A friend of mine gave me this ball of yarn that looks like loops. It had no label on it. Does anyone know what it is and what to knit with it.
> Thanks for looking and helping.
> Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


This looks like one of the novelty scarf yarns...if it isn't Swerve by Red Heart, it looks very similar to it.

To work with it, put the ends of the yarn together and make a large slip knot.

Reach through it, and pull up a loop with your hand. Do this repeatedly until you run out of yarn, pull the last bit of yarn through the last loop and finish off the chain.

You'll have a loopy scarf, and it will take you about three minutes from start to finish. Here's a picture of a finished scarf, and a link to downloadable instructions:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/easy-breezy-hand-chain


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Catarry said:


> This looks like one of the novelty scarf yarns...if it isn't Swerve by Red Heart, it looks very similar to it.
> 
> To work with it, put the ends of the yarn together and make a large slip knot.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I used it for and works up so,cute!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a ball of this yarn. It was designed to be hand crocheted into a scarf. You use your hand like a crochet hook and crochet a chain until you run out of yarn. It took me 5 minutes to make the scarf. 
I didn't like it and I tried to sell it but no one wanted it.
I donated it to the Salvation Army.

Dottie
take time with your fiber everyday


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Shimal said:


> I don't know what its called, but it looks like the stuff they used a number of years back for collars and cuffs - supposed to imitate shearling lamb, if I am remembering correctly...


Hi Shimal...thank you for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KroSha said:


> It might be this yarn:
> 
> Loops&Threads Poodle Caniche Yarn
> 
> ...


Hi KroSha, thanks for the information.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knitting2day said:


> I have the same kind of yarn, and plan on making a scarf with it, or you could use it as a trim with another yarn,that would look cute also!


Hi Knitting2day...thank for your suggestions.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

damemary said:


> Anemone hat.


Thanks, Damemary..good idea.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I would throw it out as well, or stuff it into a pillow.


Ha, ha RebeccaVM...check back a page or two and see what I did with it. Thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I've made several scarves finger knitting them. Turn out Great and fast project! Don't throw it out!


Hi Ranger, thanks for writing. I did finally make a finger knitting scarf with it. Check back a few pages, and you can see what I made.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

edithann said:


> Ha, ha Jalsh...might have to do something like that. Wonder could it be for "arm knitting?" Just a thought.


That is what I was thinking... with Arm Knitting you use several strands together this would add some texture and interest to a scarf/cowl...


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe a hat?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Catarry said:


> This looks like one of the novelty scarf yarns...if it isn't Swerve by Red Heart, it looks very similar to it.
> 
> To work with it, put the ends of the yarn together and make a large slip knot.
> 
> ...


Hi Catarry...thanks for writing. I posted a picture of what I made (hand knitting) a few pages back. Very much like the one you posted. Thanks again for another way of doing it.
Also, I see you live in Yonkers...My MIL lived there for many years.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

clickerMLL said:


> That might make a special area rug or bed cover for a dollhouse! My niece would love it!


Hi ClickerMLL...thanks for your ideas.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Exactly what I used it for and works up so,cute!


Yes, again...good idea..
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

silkandwool said:


> I had a ball of this yarn. It was designed to be hand crocheted into a scarf. You use your hand like a crochet hook and crochet a chain until you run out of yarn. It took me 5 minutes to make the scarf.
> I didn't like it and I tried to sell it but no one wanted it.
> I donated it to the Salvation Army.
> 
> ...


Hi Dottie, Yes, thanks for writing. I just made it and posted a picture a few pages back. I think I'll give it back to the lady who gave me the yarn...lol..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what I was thinking... with Arm Knitting you use several strands together this would add some texture and interest to a scarf/cowl...


Thanks Ronie...yes, I did make a scarf with it by "arm knitting."
If you look back a few pages, you will see a picture I posted.
Thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BaraKiss said:


> Maybe a hat?


Thank you BaraKiss...another good idea..


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I think you have Redheart yarn.

http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=115&ProductID=6413&ItemID=10831&RootCatCode=01000


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with Jalsh, I'd toss it as I do with everything I don't know what to do with. Arm knitting? Doesn't look enough to do anything using that method.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I did scarves with this yarn ( I think it is swerve) It works up in minutes with the "finger chaining" If you know anybody who belongs to a " red hat" group, they would love a scarf Good luck!


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

DIVIDE IT IN HALF AND KNIT WITH IT ON EACH END OF A SCARF WITH A MATCHING OR CONTRASTING YARN IN BETWEEN. HAVE FUN CREATING


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hi Ranger, thanks for writing. I did finally make a finger knitting scarf with it. Check back a few pages, and you can see what I made.


Looks great! I made several for gifts! Kept one for myself, very warm. Almost too warm


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hi Ranger, thanks for writing. I did finally make a finger knitting scarf with it. Check back a few pages, and you can see what I made.


Looks great! I made several for gifts! Kept one for myself, very warm. Almost too warm


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edmondp said:


> I think you have Redheart yarn.
> 
> http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=115&ProductID=6413&ItemID=10831&RootCatCode=01000


Hi, thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Geeda602 said:


> I'm with Jalsh, I'd toss it as I do with everything I don't know what to do with. Arm knitting? Doesn't look enough to do anything using that method.


Hi Geeda602...Yes, I did finally make something with it by "arm knitting." Not like knitting, but did make a scarf with it.
Posted a picture of it a few pages back. 
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pattez said:


> I did scarves with this yarn ( I think it is swerve) It works up in minutes with the "finger chaining" If you know anybody who belongs to a " red hat" group, they would love a scarf Good luck!


Hi Pattez...thanks..yes, I made a scarf by "finger knitting" with it. Look back a few pages for my picture of it. Good idea for the "red hat" group.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SHIRLEYDIX2795 said:


> DIVIDE IT IN HALF AND KNIT WITH IT ON EACH END OF A SCARF WITH A MATCHING OR CONTRASTING YARN IN BETWEEN. HAVE FUN CREATING


Hi Shirley...good idea..I did post a picture a few pages back and "arm knitting" with it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have used this yarn and made a scarf. It would take 2 balls to make a full scarf. My friend used it as a short neck wrap. It could be a head wrap as well in cold country.

There is another yarn like this but the flower things are farther apart and it makes a cute scarf.

I enjoyed working with it but you have to pull the yarn tight after a stitch when you come to the flowers. I used an 8 or 10 knitting needle.

Give it a try.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Looks great! I made several for gifts! Kept one for myself, very warm. Almost too warm


  :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I have used this yarn and made a scarf. It would take 2 balls to make a full scarf. My friend used it as a short neck wrap. It could be a head wrap as well in cold country.
> 
> There is another yarn like this but the flower things are farther apart and it makes u a cute scarf.
> 
> ...


Hi Munchn...thanks for your ideas. I did finally make a "hand knit" scarf with it. Check back a few pages to see the picture I posted. 
If I get any more, I'll try knitting with it this time.
Lovely avatar!


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I vote for putting another yarn with it, too. Maybe two more, and alternate rows with ea. yarn. A pretty scarf or cowl, even a shawl could be knit depending on how much other types of yarn are added. Happy knitting!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

smoses said:


> I vote for putting another yarn with it, too. Maybe two more, and alternate rows with ea. yarn. A pretty scarf or cowl, even a shawl could be knit depending on how much other types of yarn are added. Happy knitting!!


Hi smoses...if I get any more of this yarn, I could use some of the ideas you suggested. Thanks...

:thumbup:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure about the name of it, but I've seen it before. Wondering if it's a Lion Brand yarn? I know I've seen it! 

I also think I've actually seen scarves (cowls) made from it. If I see it again, I'll let you know!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Boucle gone wild?? It'd make a great scarf! If you find it difficult to knit with, knit it along with a smooth yarn so that you can see your stitches.

Hazel


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Exactly what I thought when I first saw the picture. Almost every company makes a type of Boucle yarn. I actually love working with it and have made tons of stuff with it. From baby to blazers. I didn't find it hard to knit up. Enjoy!!!



Hazel Blumberg said:


> Boucle gone wild?? It'd make a great scarf! If you find it difficult to knit with, knit it along with a smooth yarn so that you can see your stitches.
> 
> Hazel


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very Pretty, Edithann



edithann said:


> Hi again babybop...when you said using your hand..a light bulb went off. Went on YouTube, and I think it's yarn for "hand knitting." Here's what I did. Not my "cup of tea," but I believe this is what it's made for...lol..completed it in a few minutes.
> :lol: :roll:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Not sure about the name of it, but I've seen it before. Wondering if it's a Lion Brand yarn? I know I've seen it!
> 
> I also think I've actually seen scarves (cowls) made from it. If I see it again, I'll let you know!


Hi Irene, nice hearing from you. Someone thought it might be Bernat Bazoom, and I think that might be it. I finally went on YouTube and did a "hand knitting." If you go back a few pages, you can see my posting on it.
Let me know if you see anything else again.
Edie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Boucle gone wild?? It'd make a great scarf! If you find it difficult to knit with, knit it along with a smooth yarn so that you can see your stitches.
> 
> Hazel


Hi Hazel, thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> Exactly what I thought when I first saw the picture. Almost every company makes a type of Boucle yarn. I actually love working with it and have made tons of stuff with it. From baby to blazers. I didn't find it hard to knit up. Enjoy!!!


Hi brynmawr...thanks for writing. Do you have any pictures to show us what you knitted?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Geeda602 said:


> Very Pretty, Edithann


Ha, ha thanks... :wink: :lol:


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It could be 21st Century Yarns, it looks very similar to one of there loopy wools.

best wishes


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> A friend of mine gave me this ball of yarn that looks like loops. It had no label on it. Does anyone know what it is and what to knit with it.
> Thanks for looking and helping.
> Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


I have seen this knit into scarves, and hats. I think it would be cute as the cuff on mittens and hats.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

snughollow said:


> I have knitted with this before, and still have several balls left. It makes great boleros and cardigans for children or adults. What I have is by Plymouth and called Slalom. If anyone is interested in it, I will post for sale again with PM.


I maybe wrong :shock: but wasn't there something called a "chubby" back in all your youth when you all wore flowers in your hair with flowers everywhere :shock:

I know you've all become conservative, sweet, don't rock the boat grannies  now and can't admit to "peace" and "no bra" days of your youth (don't want to :-o GKs to know what you used to wear--what were they called----hmmmm----something to do with the shape they made at the bottom of your hip hugging, low waisted, TIGHT blue jeans    ) :!: :!: :!: :? :? :?

Weren't there some Academy Award nods this last time made to two movies which featured this era of "Flower Power" :thumbup: :roll:  :lol:

To all the :thumbdown: ers guess what :?: :shock: 
Their back in style again just to remind you before you pass of your "misspent" youth :hunf: :lol: that your mother harped at you about.

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: Would any of you help me make a bunch to send to Ukraine to assist with the charity and civility sorely needed there this Spring    :lol:


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm at work right now (I know, I'm bad!!!) Will look tonight.



edithann said:


> Hi brynmawr...thanks for writing. Do you have any pictures to show us what you knitted?


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

I had not thought of that until you suggested it.....brilliant!

Perhaps we should all be a little more ruthless.


----------



## WordLady (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Edie,
I think it is called boucle'. It might make great hair for a Raggedy Ann or Raggedy Andy doll or maybe a trim (hair again?) for an amigurumi-type toy? I've seen this type of yarn used in scarves, but you might not have enough for that.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

This appears to be yarn that I would tuck away and save for something that would come along in the future. I'm seeing it being used for a special quirky splash of fun. I have several yarns that I'm still contemplating what to make with it. (it will come...)


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

This is really neat knitted in a scarf it looks like a bunch of flowers rapped around your neck. To get a scatf it takes two balls with rows made up of eight knit stitches. You don't knit the loops but treat it like regular yarn. 
I think you only have enough for some trim or a really interesting head band.


----------



## vkt (Mar 31, 2014)

take a look at this link.


Red Heart® Boutique Swerve Yarn: Galaxy
Product ID : E792-9337

Boutique Swerve in Galaxy is a beautiful loopy yarn that combines lavender, purple, black and magenta. A fun color combo for scarves and other accessories!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks similar to this, and it made a very soft and warm scarf. Can't remember now but I think it was knitted on 6mm needles, just all k rows, with 20 sts.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

OakvilleKnitter said:


> I would finger crochet it. Make a loop, then just keep pulling loops through till all gone - like crocheting a chain - only with your fingers, not a hook. I showed my granddaughter how to do this with gazoom yarn this past summer and she loved it.


I made several scarfs with a yarn like this by finger crocheting. They were easy and fun to make and wear. Don't remember the make or name of the yarn.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

You could knit a cushion cover


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Does it need to be untangled or is that the way it is as it is knitted?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really great ideas


----------



## Nannyfly (Jan 19, 2013)

I have used this yarn in the past to make loopy scarves. Just make a loose crochet chain with your fingers, fluff the loops, tie off...and have a scarf in 20 minutes. You will need to experiment with the tension.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Could be Red Heart "Boutique Swerve" or Loops and Threads (Michael's brand) "Poodle Caniche". It would make a cute scarf or cowl or trim!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would use it as trim or just as a stuffing in a toy.

I didn't like working with it. I used mine to stuff cat toys.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't remember what it's called but I bought some at Miejer in Mi. It is a blend of will and acrylic so requires hand washing. I made boot toppers for my granddaughters last Christmas. Turned out real good and they loved them.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi again babybop...when you said using your hand..a light bulb went off. Went on YouTube, and I think it's yarn for "hand knitting." Here's what I did. Not my "cup of tea," but I believe this is what it's made for...lol..completed it in a few minutes.
> :lol: :roll:


This looks great to me. Cowell sort of scarf. Would work with sweaters and shirts.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hettie said:


> It could be 21st Century Yarns, it looks very similar to one of there loopy wools.
> 
> best wishes


Thanks for the information Hettie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I have seen this knit into scarves, and hats. I think it would be cute as the cuff on mittens and hats.


Hi Patty, thanks so much for your input.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> I'm at work right now (I know, I'm bad!!!) Will look tonight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> I had not thought of that until you suggested it.....brilliant!
> 
> Perhaps we should all be a little more ruthless.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

This looks like something I have seen at Wal-Mart, it might be by Red Heart & I think the pic on the package was a long scarf. Whatever you do, don't through it out or hide it stuffed inside something else. As soon as it is gone, you will think of what to do with it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

WordLady said:


> Hi Edie,
> I think it is called boucle'. It might make great hair for a Raggedy Ann or Raggedy Andy doll or maybe a trim (hair again?) for an amigurumi-type toy? I've seen this type of yarn used in scarves, but you might not have enough for that.


Thanks for your ideas Wordlady...I did "hand" knit it and posted a pictures a few pages back. Not my idea of real knitting, but I was able to do a scarf. If I ever use this again, there were lots of great suggestions given here.
Edie


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gordon000 said:


> This appears to be yarn that I would tuck away and save for something that would come along in the future. I'm seeing it being used for a special quirky splash of fun. I have several yarns that I'm still contemplating what to make with it. (it will come...)


Hi Gordon000, yes, and I did "hand" knit a scarf with it, which I posted a few pages back. If I ever use it again, I will take the advice given here and try it differently.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> This is really neat knitted in a scarf it looks like a bunch of flowers rapped around your neck. To get a scatf it takes two balls with rows made up of eight knit stitches. You don't knit the loops but treat it like regular yarn.
> I think you only have enough for some trim or a really interesting head band.


Hi Brinawitch, thanks for your ideas. I appreciate it. If you look back a few pages on this posting, you will see I "hand" knitted a scarf with it. Next time (if I use it again), I will try knitting it with knitting needles. Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

vkt said:


> take a look at this link.
> 
> Red Heart® Boutique Swerve Yarn: Galaxy
> Product ID : E792-9337
> ...


Hi vkt, thanks for the information...I believe this is one of the loopy yarns that makes these scarfs.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> It looks similar to this, and it made a very soft and warm scarf. Can't remember now but I think it was knitted on 6mm needles, just all k rows, with 20 sts.


Thanks Christine... :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

North Pole said:


> I made several scarfs with a yarn like this by finger crocheting. They were easy and fun to make and wear. Don't remember the make or name of the yarn.


Hi North Pole...Yes, I did complete one (finally) by "hand" knitting. Look back a few pages where I posted a picture of it.
Thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maudyg said:


> You could knit a cushion cover


Thank you Maudyg...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BC said:


> Does it need to be untangled or is that the way it is as it is knitted?


Hi BC...no it doesn't need to be untangled...that's the way it is...all loopy.
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> really great ideas


Hi Grace, yes, these ladies came up with great suggestions on how to use the yarn. I did make one and posted a picture of it several pages back. I "hand" knitted it, but if I use it again, I will definitely try knitting it with knitting needles. It's a fun yarn, and I can now see other possibilities.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

I have seen that yarn used to make a stuffed sheep. It was in a different color, but that color would make a very nice sheep


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nannyfly said:


> I have used this yarn in the past to make loopy scarves. Just make a loose crochet chain with your fingers, fluff the loops, tie off...and have a scarf in 20 minutes. You will need to experiment with the tension.


Thank you for letting me know about your experience with the loopy yarn. Nannyfly, if you go back a few pages, you can see the scarf I made using the "hand" knit method.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amyg said:


> Could be Red Heart "Boutique Swerve" or Loops and Threads (Michael's brand) "Poodle Caniche". It would make a cute scarf or cowl or trim!


Hi Amyg, thanks for your information. If you look back a few pages, you will see the scarf I "hand" knitted.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I would use it as trim or just as a stuffing in a toy.
> 
> I didn't like working with it. I used mine to stuff cat toys.


Yes Lee, I decided to "hand" knit it as I didn't know what else to do with it. If you look back a few pages, you can see the scarf I made.
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Penshu said:


> I don't remember what it's called but I bought some at Miejer in Mi. It is a blend of will and acrylic so requires hand washing. I made boot toppers for my granddaughters last Christmas. Turned out real good and they loved them.


Great idea Penshu about the boot toppers...bet they were real cute.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> This looks great to me. Cowell sort of scarf. Would work with sweaters and shirts.


Thanks Kadydee...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lindaspinney said:


> This looks like something I have seen at Wal-Mart, it might be by Red Heart & I think the pic on the package was a long scarf. Whatever you do, don't through it out or hide it stuffed inside something else. As soon as it is gone, you will think of what to do with it.


Hi Linda, thank you. If you look back several pages, you can see that I "hand" knitted a scarf with it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Flutter-by said:


> I have seen that yarn used to make a stuffed sheep. It was in a different color, but that color would make a very nice sheep


Thanks for writing to me Fllutter-by.


----------



## BonnieJean (Mar 10, 2012)

You hand knit a scarf with this, with your hands.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi again babybop...when you said using your hand..a light bulb went off. Went on YouTube, and I think it's yarn for "hand knitting." Here's what I did. Not my "cup of tea," but I believe this is what it's made for...lol..completed it in a few minutes.
> :lol: :roll:


Yep, that is what I made with it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BonnieJean said:


> You hand knit a scarf with this, with your hands.


Yes, BonnieJean...I finally did that and posted a picture of it a few pages back.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Damama said:


> Yep, that is what I made with it.


Hi Damama...not really my kind of knitting, but it was different and fun!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

This looks like yarn my friend used for a scarf. She used her hand as a crochet hook and had a dandy one-row scarf in under ten minutes. Really cute.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually used it to trim a pair of felted slippers, it turned out ok, just messy looking as the looped yarn became looser and needed to be trimmed it is named (something) loops i


edithann said:


> A friend of mine gave me this ball of yarn that looks like loops. It had no label on it. Does anyone know what it is and what to knit with it.
> Thanks for looking and helping.
> Edie (EdithAnn)  :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MGT said:


> This looks like yarn my friend used for a scarf. She used her hand as a crochet hook and had a dandy one-row scarf in under ten minutes. Really cute.


Hi MGT....yes, I also used my hand to "knit." I made it in a few minutes. Look back several pages, and you can see the scarf I made. 
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

andreah said:


> I actually used it to trim a pair of felted slippers, it turned out ok, just messy looking as the looped yarn became looser and needed to be trimmed it is named (something) loops i


Hi Andreah, yes, I decided not to knit with it. Instead, I did what they call "hand" knit without needles. I posted a picture several pages back. May try it again using needles this time.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I've used yarn similar -- sorry I bought it.

Try it ... do a swatch ... and if you don't like it - donate or toss - or use just for a row of decoration on a hat or scarf.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> I've used yarn similar -- sorry I bought it.
> 
> Try it ... do a swatch ... and if you don't like it - donate or toss - or use just for a row of decoration on a hat or scarf.


Hi Marny CA, I did decide to use it. However, I didn't knit with needles. I followed the "hand" knit on YouTube and made a scarf, which I posted several pages back.
Thanks for writing.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi Marny CA, I did decide to use it. However, I didn't knit with needles. I followed the "hand" knit on YouTube and made a scarf, which I posted several pages back.
> Thanks for writing.


LOL how clever you are!! I'll go look for your picture. Thanks!

For Easter fun:
http://www.flixxy.com/michael-carbonaro-the-magic-clerk.htm


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi Marny CA, I did decide to use it. However, I didn't knit with needles. I followed the "hand" knit on YouTube and made a scarf, which I posted several pages back.
> Thanks for writing.


Live and Learn, Edithann! Thanks for showing and telling.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

finger crochet; made one last year, better with 2 balls of yarn; done in 5 min;0


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It would make a wild wig for a stuffed sewn doll or a "selfie" doll like the one in the new workshop.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Live and Learn, Edithann! Thanks for showing and telling.


My pleasure.... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> finger crochet; made one last year, better with 2 balls of yarn; done in 5 min;0


Different and fast...posted mine several pages back.
Lady Elle, thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It would make a wild wig for a stuffed sewn doll or a "selfie" doll like the one in the new workshop.


Hi MarilynKnits...yes good idea. I did make a scarf and am reposting it now.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks go out to all of you who have helped identify the yarn and what to "knit" with it. Some great information and fun ideas. Once again, thanks go out to all of you for helping.
Happy crafting,
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I too think it is a scarf yarn I have seen similar at Jo Ann's


----------



## scheewe7374 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is what they call hand crochet or knit. I made scarfs out of it. It is just enough for 1 scarf. Mine came from Joannes. I made several, they make up really cool. If you are interested, I can take a picture and post it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ptober said:


> I too think it is a scarf yarn I have seen similar at Jo Ann's[/quote
> Thank you ptober for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scheewe7374 said:


> This is what they call hand crochet or knit. I made scarfs out of it. It is just enough for 1 scarf. Mine came from Joannes. I made several, they make up really cool. If you are interested, I can take a picture and post it


Thanks, scheewe7374. Yes, the scarf I posted and "hand" knitted took one ball. If you can, post a picture.


----------



## scheewe7374 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll take a picture this week-end and post it Monday


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hi MarilynKnits...yes good idea. I did make a scarf and am reposting it now.


Nice How many could be made in an hour? I thought it was cool and they really are warm


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like it would make great Ragedy Ann doll hair.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scheewe7374 said:


> I'll take a picture this week-end and post it Monday


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> Nice How many could be made in an hour? I thought it was cool and they really are warm


I "knitted" the one I posted in a few minutes. Could hardly believe it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dgid said:


> Looks like it would make great Ragedy Ann doll hair.


Hi Dgid...ha,ha have to agree.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I made a scarf with this. Knit it with about 10 stitches. Took about 3 skeins.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

FLStephanie said:


> I made a scarf with this. Knit it with about 10 stitches. Took about 3 skeins.


Thanks for writing Stephanie...I tried knitting with it..couldn't figure out where to knit the stitches. Do you knit it on the thin thread holding the loops??? Decided to "arm" knit instead. It's not my usual way of doing something but it was the only thing I could think of. Posted a picture of it a few pages back.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> use it to fill a stuffed animal. Theres not enough to do anything with it. I'd throw it out, personally. But then I come from a long line of people that throw things out.


 I saw this type of yarn on the Sale-Big Discount bin in Walmart!!!! It looks like no one is interested in buying this type of yarn and they can't even give it away!


----------



## scheewe7374 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here it is. It probably takes less than 5 minutes to do. Kids could do it. First I tried to do it with a hook, didn't work. Much easier to do by hand.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> I saw this type of yarn on the Sale-Big Discount bin in Walmart!!!! It looks like no one is interested in buying this type of yarn and they can't even give it away!


Hi Joan Thelma...ha, ha, not much to do with it. thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scheewe7374 said:


> Here it is. It probably takes less than 5 minutes to do. Kids could do it. First I tried to do it with a hook, didn't work. Much easier to do by hand.


Hi Scheewe7374...thanks for posting. Looks very much like mine. Better than "throwing it away." Yes, mine took me a few minutes to "knit" too. Looks great. Are you going to wear it? The lady I gave it to, wrapped it around almost like a cowl. She's the one who gave me the yarn in the beginning. I guess us "crafters" can come up with something for everything...lol... 
P.S. Did you knit the pretty sweater you have on? Nice!


----------



## scheewe7374 (Apr 18, 2014)

My grandkids would love to do this and yes they would wear it. They love scarfs. It is really soft and warm. I should tell you I crocheted the sweater I had on, but I didn't. It was on sale at Norm Thompson.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

scheewe7374 said:


> My grandkids would love to do this and yes they would wear it. They love scarfs. It is really soft and warm. I should tell you I crocheted the sweater I had on, but I didn't. It was on sale at Norm Thompson.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw this yarn at the store today, but don't have any idea what to make with it. . . maybe a scarf? or use it as a border?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lovecrafts said:


> I saw this yarn at the store today, but don't have any idea what to make with it. . . maybe a scarf? or use it as a border?


Hi Lovecrafts...I believe it's Red Heart Swerve, and I found Bernat Gazoom that you can use also. The Gazoom seems to make a shorter one. Here's the difference.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Forget the name of it but have seen it at WalMart.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Use it as ribbon to tie gift packages or knit a cat bed.
Have fun.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Forget the name of it but have seen it at WalMart.


I believe it's Red Heart Swerve. Thanks for writing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> Use it as ribbon to tie gift packages or knit a cat bed.
> Have fun.


Thanks good ideas...


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

not boucle, it is an edging that one would put on anything, maybe a chair pillow.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ciasbos said:


> not boucle, it is an edging that one would put on anything, maybe a chair pillow.


Hi, good thought...I used it to make scarfs (hand knitting, not with needles.)


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

What about a hat? It's hard to tell how much is there but you could get a complimenting color to start and add the loopy yarn for the body of the hat. It would sort of look like an Anemone hat.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> What about a hat? It's hard to tell how much is there but you could get a complimenting color to start and add the loopy yarn for the body of the hat. It would sort of look like an Anemone hat.


Hi Deeknits...that sounds like a great idea! Thanks...


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Use it to crochet round. And turn into flower embellishments


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> Use it to crochet round. And turn into flower embellishments


Hi, great idea...love your avatar!
:thumbup:


----------

